# leerzeichen in essid bei iwconfig

## eBoy

Schnelle Frage zur iwconfig:

Wie kann ich eine WLAN-Verbindung zu einem WLAN mit Leerzeichen in der essid herstellen? Wenn ich dies per iwconfig versuche, wird mir ein Fehler gemeldet. Zu Hause habe ich ein WLAN ohne Leerzeichen, aber das ist bei anderen Zugängen nicht der Fall...

----------

## Romses

Hallo

Hast du mal versucht, die ESSID in Anführungszeichen zu schreiben?

Gruß CHristopher

----------

## eBoy

Ja, liegt ja nahe... Hat aber nichts gebracht. Das Problem habe ich beim Anmelden an einer FritzBoxFon bemerkt. Diese verwendet im Standardnamen Leerzeichen

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn du es, wie in der Bash, mit \ voranschreibst? ---> test\ test

----------

## eBoy

Habe ich ebenfalls erfolglos probiert. Zur Zeit befinde ich mich nicht im Bereich dieses WLAN's und kann es nicht erneut testen...

Habt ihr das selbst noch nicht probiert? Also escapen und Anführungszeichen führten nicht zum Erfolg

----------

## smg

Machs mal mit 'Meine Essid', also single quotations.

HTH

----------

## eBoy

Ok, werde das nochmal testen, sobald ich mal in dem WLAN bin und dann kann ich alle Möglichkeiten nochmal durchprobieren und nochmal melden. Kann aber dauern bis evtl Mo in einer Woche...  :Wink: 

----------

## 69719

in der console sollte es mit anführungszeichen gehen. in der /etc/conf.d/net... kannst du einen unterstrich mal probieren

----------

## eBoy

Werde das mal morgen testen... 

Morgen erst wieder im entsprechenden WLAN  :Wink: 

----------

## eBoy

Weiterhin kein Erfolg. Entweder ich mache es grafisch mit kWiFI oder es klappt mit einem dhcpcd <schnittstelle>, ansonsten manuell mit iwconfig habe ich keine Chance...

Scheint an iwconfig zu liegen...   :Confused: 

----------

## monophase

komische sache

ich habe mehrere funknetze, alle haben essids mit enthaltenen leerzeichen, überall klappt das mit

```
iwconfig eth? essid "mein netz"
```

eventuell irgend nen problem mit der lokalisierung, dass die zeichen falsch interpretiert werden?

----------

## Anarcho

Alternativ würde ich dann mal wpa_supplicant versuchen, der kann meines Wissens nach auch WEP.

----------

## eBoy

 *monophase wrote:*   

> komische sache
> 
> ich habe mehrere funknetze, alle haben essids mit enthaltenen leerzeichen, überall klappt das mit
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mh, dann hätte ich das Problem aber nur mit iwconfig. Jedenfalls ist mir noch bei keinem anderen Befehl dieses Problem aufgefallen.

Eine grafische Konfiguration brauch ich eigentlich nicht, deshalb wäre es schon praktisch, wenn es mit iwconfig klappt. Da ich in den Ferien die Mühle nochmal neu aufsetze, werde ich dann nochmal genau auf die Lokalisierung achten  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *eBoy wrote:*   

>  *monophase wrote:*   komische sache
> 
> ich habe mehrere funknetze, alle haben essids mit enthaltenen leerzeichen, überall klappt das mit
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Falls es tatsächlich an der Lokalieserung liegt dann wohl kaum wegen eines Leerzeichens sondern eher wegen Sonderzeichen wie Umlaute oder ß.

----------

## eBoy

Da bei mir alle Sonderzeichen in sämtlichen Programmen funktionieren (ab und zu mal ist Firefox die Ausnahme, keine Ahnung wieso), kann man das ja ziemlich ausschließen...

Aber ich habe keine Ahnung, woran es liegen sollte...

```
FRITZ!BOX FON xxxx
```

Höchstens am Ausrufezeichen?

----------

## Anarcho

Ja, das ! ist in der Bash ziemlich kritisch. Ich würde es der einfachheit halber einfach rausschmeissen bzw. ein ganz eigenes ESSID wählen.

----------

## eBoy

Klar, da es aber nicht mein WLAN ist, müsste ich denjenigen erstmal dazu bewegen, was ich aber auch machen werde  :Wink: 

Aber nun weiß ich auch, dass ein Ausrufezeichen in der Bash zu Problemen führen kann. Das ist mir auch gar nicht mehr so aufgefallen, da die Leerzeichen auffälliger waren...

----------

## moe

Ich bin gerade bei meiner Familie zum Weihnachtsurlab angekommen, und wurde auch mit nem Wlan mit Leerzeichen in der Essid konfrontiert. wpa_supplicant hat kein Problem damit, und ja der kann auch wep oder komplett unverschlüsselte Netze. Ist mein bevorzugter Weg um wechselnde Netzkonfigs zu handhaben, der Laptop ist nur n 333MHz-Teil, und andere Sachen (network-manager o.ä.) haben viel Overhead um dasselbe zu erreichen.

Allerdings läuft da auch xubuntu drauf, darum konnt ich leider nicht den gentoo-way (/etc/conf.d/net) testen..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## eBoy

Ich mache meine welchelnden Konfigurationen einfach mit Bashscripten, die je nach (W)LAN entsprechende Konfigruationen mit Bash-Befehlen durchführen. Gefällt mir wesentlich besser und ist wesentlich einfacher als die net-Datei unter Gentoo...

----------

## 69719

bei sonderzeichen wie ! einfach ' statt " verwenden :)

----------

